# Curio Hutch Build



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sort of duplicating the beginning of the "Question" thread I started to hopefully have a cleaner build thread. Forgive the double posts...



I'm in the process of retro-fitting my Grandmother's curio hutch into a vivarium. My initial plan was a terrarium as I love growing plants, but then I happened upon your site here, and have fallen in love with darts. I've been lurking since last Spring, and slowly building my viv in the process. 


The hutch is 39" wide, 11" deep and 28" tall. I've removed all the glass, done some "antiquing" to the outside and 3 coats of spar varnish on the inside. The bottom glass has been removed to allow me 8-10" deep for drainage and soil layers. My husband made the liner out of shower-pan pvc. I'm blessed to be married to a carpenter!


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Here are some “after” pics of the antiquing.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

I took advantage of Josh's Frogs' holiday sale and ordered all of my substrate. 

My cabinet has a mirrored back wall which I intend to leave partially unobstructed to increase the perception of depth. To facilitate this, I'm choosing to build my background in sections, outside of the viv and silicon them in when complete, leaving mirrored areas visible.

This is so exciting! Thanks for following along.*


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

The GS foam had a few days to cure, so I tackled the silicon and coconut fiber. All in all, it was quick and easy. Besides the smell. Phew!

I'm SUPER glad I made the pieces outside the viv. They were easy to hold and apply silicon using a foam brush.*

Secondly, because I could hold them, I could turn them every direction to pack the coconut fiber into any crevices. After checking them today, I only see a couple places that will need patching. Then I dumped off what was loose back into a tub to use for the next piece. I didn't use up much coconut fiber at all.

The only issue I can see thus far with creating my background in pieces is that there may be gaps behind them after installation. I'm hoping to avoid that by really gooping on the silicone. I'm heading down to start installing them now.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Here are a few pics with the pieces installed.

Now I know why folks do the GS foam right in the tank. Because of the mirror, you can actually see the back edge of my pieces. I may have a bit more silicone/coconut fiber-ing to do today.

But, all in all, I'm happy with how it's turning out. The substrate will all be hidden, which is a look I prefer.

How long do you usually allow the silicone to cure before adding substrate? Just wondering if I can do it today? I'm antsy...


----------



## SLOANMAN (Feb 10, 2014)

love this idea..im following this build...keep the updates coming.


----------



## Minkey (Jul 21, 2013)

Usually a full 24 hours at least for the silicone! A good rule is if you smell any vingear smells at all, leave it for another 12-24 hours


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe it differs from brand to brand but on the silicone I use it says to let it cure for at least 72h before adding anything.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'm itching to do some planting, but also not in a hurry to go backwards. So, I'm waiting.... very impatiently! 

I did put the hydroballs and screen in. Just testing 

And I cut a piece of 3/4" pvc to stick up from the substrate. I attached it to a "T" and used silicone to attach it to the floor at one end. Not sure what I'll use as a cover. I think the caps fit too snugly to pull off without yanking the whole thing out. Any ideas for that?


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Reefluvr said:


> Yeah, I'm itching to do some planting, but also not in a hurry to go backwards. So, I'm waiting.... very impatiently!
> 
> I did put the hydroballs and screen in. Just testing
> 
> And I cut a piece of 3/4" pvc to stick up from the substrate. I attached it to a "T" and used silicone to attach it to the floor at one end. Not sure what I'll use as a cover. I think the caps fit too snugly to pull off without yanking the whole thing out. Any ideas for that?


I'm sure there are better methods, but my makeshift drainpipe plug is made of silicone. 
I rolled a piece of painters tape the exact size of the hole so the sticky side will be touching the silicone (works even better if you rub it with you fingers so it's less sticky and your oils get on it). Then just fill it with silicone till the silicone overflows. When it cures you should have a nice plug =)
Just make sure the silicone overflows the sides of the tape/tube so it doesn't get lost inside the tube. I had to attach fishing line to mine to prevent this, cuz I didn't...


----------



## CrucialCrew_Justin (Jun 17, 2013)

Reefluvr said:


> Yeah, I'm itching to do some planting, but also not in a hurry to go backwards. So, I'm waiting.... very impatiently!
> 
> I did put the hydroballs and screen in. Just testing
> 
> And I cut a piece of 3/4" pvc to stick up from the substrate. I attached it to a "T" and used silicone to attach it to the floor at one end. Not sure what I'll use as a cover. I think the caps fit too snugly to pull off without yanking the whole thing out. Any ideas for that?


I use pvc caps (covered in silicone and peat moss to kind of blend) on my tanks. Just get some sandpaper and run it around the inside of the cap until you can put it on and pull it off easily.


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Excited to see what comes of this!!! Now to just try and not rip apart one that I have hahah


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas! I've got to run to Menards today for some screws, so I'll grab a cap. I like the idea of hiding it with something natural. 

I got antsy and put my substrate in, and some small plants I had around the house. I haven't really thought through yet what broms I want, but I'll be ordering next week maybe.  I also want to find a couple miniature orchids. This is so fun!

I'm having trouble finding the T5 bulb I want. All that I've found locally is "bright white" which I think is somewhere around 4100K. Do you order them online or would there be something better at a special lighting store? I just looked at Wally-World and Menards.

Here's a couple pics of my planting thus far. Keep in mind that the only lighting I have right now is natural - from my living room windows. Have I mentioned that this is super fun?!!


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Latest pic. No broms or orchids yet. But I'm happy with it so far.

What do you think?


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks awesome so far


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

That looks awesome! Can't wait to see what it looks like when its planted!


----------



## Psybahchick (Jun 15, 2014)

Very impressed. I love the concept and the layout is coming together nicely. I can't wait to see what it looks like when you add broms and other plants. Are you building everything with a specific species in mind? There is so much space in there. Whatever goes in there is going to be very lucky and comfortable.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

smoosh said:


> Looks awesome so far


Thanks!



brosta said:


> That looks awesome! Can't wait to see what it looks like when its planted!


Thanks! I'm finding that taking pics through wood-framed doors with beveled glass is hard. 



Psybahchick said:


> Very impressed. I love the concept and the layout is coming together nicely. I can't wait to see what it looks like when you add broms and other plants. Are you building everything with a specific species in mind? There is so much space in there. Whatever goes in there is going to be very lucky and comfortable.


Thanks, it really IS coming together nice.  I guess going SUPER slow is important. I started researching and reading about this time last year. The actual build started well over 7 months ago. Just a little at a time...

My plan right now is Bumble-bee Leucs. I'd like to see something that will take advantage of the large climbing space. And I think I could keep up to 5 of them, once the plants grow in more. From what I've read, Leucs will use up all the available space. I kind of wish they were smaller, so the thumbnails intrigue me, too. But, since I'm new to the PDF hobby (I've kept reptiles & salt water reefs) I think I should keep with a more "beginner" frog, for now.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Pics are: my first bromeliad (not a lot of choices in our small town), a pup from a cryptanthus I picked up locally (my iphone does this no justice, the pink is bright barbie pink!), and a 1/2 tank shot of the right side. I stole a computer fan from my teenage son's stash, wired it up and built it a little cage. Right now I have it hanging off a suction cup. 

If you have a fan in your viv, do you run it all the time, or have it come on with the lights, or something different?


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

*More Pics*

Added a few more plants, moved things around a little. I'd like to find a couple more broms, one mini orchid and I'll be happy.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

That is sick. Should turn out very nice.


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Neat idea! You're going to hear it at some point, but leaf litter! If you want frogs in there, need more leaf litter! Also, it really makes it feel like something you'd see on a forest floor


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Amazing build! love it


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! I'm really happy with how it's coming together.

Regarding leaf litter: I will TOTALLY put it in before the froggies come.  In fact, I'm kind of bummed that I added the LFS moss so early. As I'm planting and moving things around, it would have been better if I hadn't yet. On the next build, I will only have my ABG mix until right before frogs come. Hindsight...


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

*A couple new tank shots*

Getting ready to do a class on Saturday at our local garden center. I guess folks wonder about creating a DIY background, and some basic "how to keep a critter in a box" questions! Should be fun...  

Here's a couple pics from this week. I'm hoping as payment the owner will special order in some broms I've been eyeing... Wish me luck!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

What kind of fan is that mounted in the corner? Like where did you buy it? What are the specs? Or if you have the link of the exact one, even better! ☺. Thanks!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

It's just a computer fan my son had laying around. I cut two squares of wire mesh and bent them into a box. Then I wired it to a suction cup. Works pretty good, even though its nothing special.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

*Pictures!*

A couple pics from today. 

Everything has grown in nicely. I finally have the humidity dialed in and my mister programmed and functioning. Mixing up some FF media tonight and hopefully picking up my first frogs next week. SUPER PUMPED!!!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

The frogs will love it!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I missed this thread! You did a great job!


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. It's been a LOOOOONG build, but I really wanted to make sure I liked the plants and everything was grown in before I introduced critters.  Plus, the springs and pods have been enjoying the place alone for a few months. There's LOTS of them in there now!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

This is cool but idk if that is gonna hold up to the humidity. 
I was gonna do something similar with an end table but backed out because of how much I would have to seal the wood


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

You don't think Spar Varnish will be enough? It's used on boats.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A carpenter - as the husband of Reefluvr - knows how to treat the wood. Rather I wonder if Spar Varnish - I do not know this stuff - is frog safe.


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not worried about the wood, or the frogs. 

Spar varnish is used on the outside of boats. I'm not submerging my viv. However, if I wanted to fill it up with water and use it as a fish tank, I believe I could. 

I've read nothing but positive responses regarding the use of Spar Varnish in critter enclosures, so that too, doesn't worry me.

If I start having wood issues, well, then I'll have to scrap it. Life isn't predictable, or foreseeable. I'm ok with that. But until then, I have a beautiful vivarium in my living room that next week will house three gorgeous Veradero. I'm super excited!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well said! We expect some pics of viv and frogs!


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

One of our new froggies!

It's crazy how little thumbnails really are. You see pictures but nothing is like seeing them in person. SO.AWESOME.

We picked up three of these on Thursday from buggerdtp. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

If you ever need any males, keep me in my mind!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

